# Icy Hot Stunta Name Generator



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

http://www.angelfire.com/hiphop2/stuntaname/

My name is:

Da Head Banga


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

"Da Alter Boy" here, just keep the priests away from me.  By the way, what's a Stunta Name? What am I not aware of?


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

"Da Rappin Duke"

Go enter Stunta Name and see what you get.

Here's  a llink for a Reggae name.


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

LOL. Charlie Ergen = Weed Smoka


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Mine is "Bunny Banton". I may ask Chris to change my screen name... :sure:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Mine is crazy white boy :lol:


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Masta Eclipse here


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

My name is "Da Fist" haha


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Bill Clinton=Masta Pimp Hand :eek2: :lol:


----------



## sjhill01 (Oct 13, 2002)

Hi, I'm Jock Rida 

Sounds like a character from Star Wars...


----------

